# Small Gamebred Pitbulls.



## Foxman (Jan 31, 2011)

My Granddaughter and I have a project going. We are trying to breed Pitbulls like they were in the old days. We are looking for a small game bred male around 25 or 30 pounds to help us do this. I have been running ads here and there but have had no luck. As most people know I have had Pitbulls for over fifty years. *If anyone can point me in the right direction, please message me.*


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi, Foxman. Welcome to the pack and I hope you enjoy your stay on our yard. Perhaps there's a person or two here who might have what you're looking for, although we don't fancy breeding and advertising here. We do have a couple folks who are reputable and great to deal with but I'll let you know now, it takes time to build up trust and earn the right to own a dog from these people. I recommend going to the Introduction section and introducing yourself.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I wouldn't say old school pit bulls were that small.....but maybe you are comparing them to the large masstiff crosses and bullies that people call pit bulls...I still think the average pitbull back then was 35-43lbs or so...

I know a guy who has real small dogs, in the range you are looking for. What bloodlines are you running? His are lonzo, but I'm not sure if he has any available at the moment, but he might. He doesn't just give his dogs to anyone though


----------



## Foxman (Jan 31, 2011)

*Small dogs*

When I was in my 20's I went to Colorado Springs and I saw two or three 25-30 pound Lightner dog in in a total of 10 peoples yards. That would total 30 in that town alone. I went to arizona and saw some of those little dogs at Heinzl's home. Earl Tudor who lived ten miles from my home at the time had a couple on his place. I went to Bob Neblett's home outside Neosho, Missiouri and he had one little small dog there. I didn't go to everyone that I knew but there were lots of little dogs around back then. Believe it or not.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

hey randy, welcome. seems to be hard to find the males in that range. I got 2 females myself both 31/32 . the male I was hopeig for is gonna be a bit bigger.
he's eli on the top so you know how they run I'm sure.
fh mite have 1 or 2. but he like me been mia for a bit.

good luck in ya search.

yis,ricky.


----------



## stevejunwood (Sep 10, 2016)

Foxman said:


> When I was in my 20's I went to Colorado Springs and I saw two or three 25-30 pound Lightner dog in in a total of 10 peoples yards. That would total 30 in that town alone. I went to arizona and saw some of those little dogs at Heinzl's home. Earl Tudor who lived ten miles from my home at the time had a couple on his place. I went to Bob Neblett's home outside Neosho, Missiouri and he had one little small dog there. I didn't go to everyone that I knew but there were lots of little dogs around back then. Believe it or not.


don't know if your still interested...try garner and kosa.....58 this month ...know what your lookin for


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

They are still a few out there i must say closer to the upper thirties is what i have seen. Seen some, eli turtlebuster crosses, as well as couple others i have a male 41 in shape. So i guess it would all depend on what blood it is you are looking for, because i think if you find the right person you could almost find it in any line. Not to say that would be what it consitantley throws. I would say the striat Henzle is your best bet. Guy don the road from me, weightpulls a heinzle male 32 pounds.


----------



## jebbrown11 (Aug 31, 2016)

http://www.gamestaffstaffords.ca/gamestaff-dogs/

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jebbrown11 (Aug 31, 2016)

Odin at gamestaff is 26 i believe. Gorgeous

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lokipup (Sep 25, 2016)

So...you are trying to open a fighting ring? There are thousands of pits in the shelters, yet you want to breed more? Irresponsible...


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Lokipup said:


> So...you are trying to open a fighting ring? There are thousands of pits in the shelters, yet you want to breed more? Irresponsible...


That is a completely unnecessary and invalid assumption. Do not accuse members of illegal activities. That is a warning.


----------



## Lokipup (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm curious if you have ever reported anyone for breeding pits illegally. I thought you had to be certified to breed dogs, and not do it as a side project. Or are you supporting illegal breeding? Gaminess is a number one reason for dog aggression, so why would you support someone that wants to leave that trait in? I'm just curious now.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Lokipup said:


> I'm curious if you have ever reported anyone for breeding pits illegally. I thought you had to be certified to breed dogs, and not do it as a side project. Or are you supporting illegal breeding? Gaminess is a number one reason for dog aggression, so why would you support someone that wants to leave that trait in? I'm just curious now.


No, I have not. Breeding Pit Bulls is not illegal unless that's specified in an area's specific bylaws (BSL, etc.) You do not need any certification to breed dogs, so I'm not sure what you're referring to when you say "illegal breeding."

Dog aggression does not = gameness.


----------



## Lokipup (Sep 25, 2016)

Here in the US in most states you need a license and if you possess more than 4 dogs they will be taken away. Especially pitbulls. I am not making it up, it's all out there.


----------

